# 2020 Spring Snow Goose Reports



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone out hunting snows? Might not last long if the Gov shuts everything down.

Are there any snows in the state?


----------



## swampmaster (Apr 13, 2014)

Was out by redfield last week and got a few but very hard birds to hunt. Lots of them were going from east to west in the morning and back at night some were going north and south at the same times. Was hard hunting,started shooting juvies and finished with adults. Hope to get back out one more time.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Had decent luck pass shooting this past weekend, assuming they will be up to ND next weekend.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Birds been flying all directions. Only time a guy finds birds on the ground is when they are sitting on ice. Lets see what this snow/rain/ice does this week. I think a guy needs to head west to find birds.

The roads are in poor conditions, be smart out there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There is about 2000 in flooded corn north of Pipestem.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

GF spotted a good size flock near Page yesterday.


----------



## egeland (Feb 25, 2017)

Had been in the Cando area since 3/20. Northbound birds started to show up on the 26th. On 3/30 there was the beginning of a Southbound movement of snows. There were still some Northbound birds too. The floodgates opened on 3/30, 31, and 4/1. There was a huge push, birds came steady from the North. 90 % adult geese. Even during the snowstorm of 4/2 birds could be seen until about 2pm. Left the area Saturday am, South to the Morris MN area via Hwy 2, I-29. Saw no white geese for the trip, they must have stayed further West. Should be a major movement back by Tues/Wed.


----------

